# Bought my first board!



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats up everyone who bothers to read the newb forum. Um... I have been snowboarding for about 3 years. I just purchased my first board though. I went with a cheaper set up for my first one. I have a 5150 dealer board, forum recon bindings, and 32 prion boots. I am pumped to have it because now I can go a lot more not having to pay for a lift ticket and rental. Thanks for listening to my intro haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Tight bro. You don't have to pay for a lift ticket anymore?
No fair, have fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Ha i wish. I meant I dont have to pay for rental anymore.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh gotcha. I started on a 5150 too. They're great boards for the price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Good. Thats what I was hoping for. It was one of the cheapest I could find but it was one of the top sellers so I figured it couldnt be terrible


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

The only real con is that they aren't flexible, at all. Or at least the one I had 6 or so years ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea I have yet to ride it so I couldnt tell you. Im going out this weekend. But I got a quick question. What is the credits thing? Everytime I post it goes up and it has like the banking thing by it. what exactly does it do?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

To be honest with you I have absolutely no idea.
I joined about 2 week ago so I'm still discovering the site myself.
I think it just gives you incentive to reply to threads and keep the conversation going.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha ok. Yea im not really sure but to be honest i dont really feel like searching thruough the faq to find it lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

im newish and i ride a 5150 to...i read that the credits usta have a meaning but they dont anymore


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

congrats, I just bought my first board too, picked up a Flow Mainframe 162. valuesports.com has some great deals if you wanna get on there for some other stuff down the line. I just rode my board for the first time last night and I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I got my board and bindings all set up this morning. It feels really good. The board seems to have a nice amount of flex but not too much. I cant wait to get it on the mountain and terrain park this weekend.


----------

